# motor for 12ft jon



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Whats a good motor for a john boat I want to troll and go duck hunting in it just somthing better then paddling Would electric be good are they more expensive.

Thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO I believe electric would be your best bet for fish troll'n. I've seen numerous smaller boats/canoe's/tooners with electric. However, I don't hunt...soooo a motor for the marshes and duck hunt'n I haven't a clue :? .

:wink: :wink:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yea how much do they usually run in price.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

katorade said:


> Yea how much do they usually run in price.


Well I would think you could get into a top of the line electric motor decked out for your size boat for a around a grand or less including the battery.

Biggest questions you have to ask yourself are these:

Who will be in the boat with you fish'n/hunt'n??

How long a shaft to get??

How much thrust you want to muster??

:wink: :wink:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks I will read up so more thanks again k2


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get a 36# thrust electric motor for under $200.00 and then add the price of a Marine Battery.[$100.00+ box]

If you are going to use the boat for Duck Hunting, you may want to try a Mud Buddy Motor.
These are a lot more money but work better than any other motor for Duck Hunting.

Try the electric first and see how it does.
Look on KSL want adds for a used one or ask if anyone here has one for sale.


----------

